# Hazing



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

Love to See the Old School keeping with tradition....hmmmmm wonder who started this?

Hazing may be 'assault': Fargo administrators investigate paddling ritual
By Erin Hemme Froslie and Mary Jo Almquist, The Forum
Published Tuesday, June 15, 2004
· advertisement ·
Fargo school officials are investigating a recent hazing incident in which several upper-class North High School students may have injured at least one Ben Franklin Junior High student during a paddling ritual.

The alleged incident, involving seniors paddling incoming sophomores to the point that at least one was badly bruised, occurred sometime after school let out for the summer. It was not on school property.

Citing student privacy laws, district administrators said they couldn't provide specific information on the complaint made to the school or the students allegedly involved.

Still, district spokesman Lowell Wolff said Monday that what has been reported "constitutes an assault."

"If allegations prove to be true, they're something we need to take seriously," Wolff said.

Administrators as well as Fargo North parents say the recent incident is not an isolated event.

North High Principal Andy Dahlen said this type of hazing has been a tradition for years, even though the school has made an effort to end it.

"It has involved different groups at different times," Dahlen said, adding that it usually happens in the spring.

This year, staff ran public service announcements specifically condemning paddling. The high school also held an all-school assembly about hazing and asked for parents' cooperation in ending the ritual.

Dahlen mailed letters to parents listing consequences for students involved: It would be reported to police, the student could be suspended from school and activities, and it could have graduation implications.

Dahlen said parents and students have been "moderately helpful" during the current investigation.

"Some people are pretty tight-lipped about it," he said. "But I'm guessing I'll have two sides to the story."

Tim Reopelle, the school resource officer for North High, said he heard rumors of the incident, but doesn't know of any victims.

"None of the kids has come forward," Reopelle said.

There's a lot of pressure for them not to say anything, especially from the upperclassmen, he said.

The Fargo School District has no policy specifically about hazing. However, district policy states that a principal or superintendent may suspend a student for up to 10 consecutive days or recommend expulsion if a student attempts to physically injure another person, except in self-defense.

"If you or I did this to our own kids, we'd be poster children for child abuse," Dahlen said.

The recent incident may have involved members of the Fargo North hockey team. School administrators have talked to eight or nine players, said Don Smith, North hockey coach.

But Smith, as well as several parents, say it's not limited to hockey players.

"They use broken goalie sticks to do it (paddling), so then it becomes a hockey issue," he said.

In fact, Julie Herzog, whose son was a junior this past hockey season, said she's been told about past cases where kids were paddled by students who aren't even athletes.

"It's not just a hockey thing," Herzog said, noting that the incident this year just happened to involve some players.

Herzog said she's heard of kids using everything from baseball bats to sawed-off canoe paddles to conduct the beatings.

This isn't the first year people have been hurt by the paddling. Several years ago, Herzog saw the welts and bruises left on one boy's body. She's concerned it might only get worse if it's not stopped.

"The whole thing is totally ridiculous," Herzog said.

Parent Anne Klenow said her son expected to endure a paddling last year when he was an incoming sophomore on the team, but was lucky enough to be left alone.

Like other parents, Klenow said it's her understanding this has been going on for years and is a "rite of passage" for many, even though it's not appropriate. Klenow and Herzog say Dahlen has done a good job trying to stop the hazing, but he's limited in what he can do.

The parents say it's something usually done the last day of the school year. Herzog said she's been told that the upper-class students will start looking for the younger students after school lets out and will tell them where and when they need to show up for their "initiation."

Connie Deutsch, parent of a junior hockey player this past year, said she expects to hear about the hazing around this time each year. She, too, said school officials have tried to squash the activity, but "the kids don't want to stop doing it."

It may take banning the kids from participating in their activities for them to realize the consequences of their actions, she said.

"It's a tragic thing," she said. "The goal would be to see it stop."

Readers can reach Forum reporters Erin Hemme Froslie at [701] 241-5534 or

Mary Jo Almquist at (701) 241-5531


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

What, nobody hanging out of tailgates throwing water balloons too??? Do these kids not remember anything we taught them??? :lol:

When caught, we picked up some school trash over lunch....now Andy's upgraded to charges?


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I remember balloons and having eggs thrown at me, but I don't ever remember hockey sticks. Sometimes I really miss those days of being out in the country listening to Garth and having a cold one.....


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Kids now days are about as far from tough as you can get. When I was a freshmen I got my *** kicked about everyother day by some upper classmen. I never told the teachers or the principle. I went back the next day and smarted off to them again.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Whew!!!! I thought you were talking about hazing for the guys that hunt with you!!!!! You had me scared for a minute!!!


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

Man, there are too many fathers out there now who aren't tough on their own kids.....I believe the term is metro-sexual. In high school we got the cattle prods out on the underclassmen...... I can't even begin to explain in words the treatment I got playing in college. Its good to be put in your place at that age, too many parents out there turn to the ridlan....anti-depresents. in some cases yeah thats the best remedy.....more times than not a swift kick in the a%& works just fine.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Knowledge bumps.... 8)


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

We always had freshman initiation. That was a hell day. I watched kids get spray painted, beat up, coated in all sorts of guey stuff, and the doe piss and skunk scent made the occasional appearance. And yes a few got beat up. Some how I never got initiated and I was a smart ***. I guess I just got lucky.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

gandergrinder said:


> ...I never told the teachers or the principle. I went back the next day and smarted off to them again.


Jed, you? That is utterly shocking - would have never guessed. 8)


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I remember one time I said something to a guy that was a senior about 260lbs, we both played football. I was about a buck ten as a freshmen, and he grabbed me by my neck and picked me off the ground and got right in my face and told me I better knock it off all the time restricting air to my brain.  Well that lasted untill I got out of arms reach. :evil:

He could have broken me in half but afterwhile it just became a game. I played corner and he was a guard so when he would pull to my side on a pitch. I would try to cut him at his knees and he would try to take my head off. Looking back I'm suprised I'm still alive.


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

Gander, 
where did you play high school football at? Just curious
thanks
Chief


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I went to school in Minnesota. Buffalo Lake-Hector high school.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

We were friends with the guys we picked on then and we are friends still to this day. It's weird how we are all included in society one way or another. I haven't ever seen a lasting bad effect, but then I don't get paid to find them either. It's a bunch of hogwash....kids are the meanest critter on the planet and always will be.


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

Gander,
Do you know of a guy named Luke Braaten? He was from Litchfield, we played together in college. 
chief


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Most of you know me and I am all for some 'good clean fun'. In my profession there are many rituals of indoctrination and passage. I can not, however, condone the _beating_ of people that are physically smaller and less en-mass then themselves. I used to be one of those 150lb, 6', book nerds. Hell, for real, I had tape on my glasses and lettered working in the media center for God's sake. I got the **** beat out of me damn near every day. Then I hit puberty at 18. Late bloomer I guess. Now at 6'2", 235lbs, with an 18"neck I get left alone.

My son was one of those that got chased from Ben Franklin to home. If they had caught him and spray painted, spanked, painted his toenails I would have chuckled a little bit. Had they beat him is another story. I would have gone out in the truck and went looking for them. Just me though. Guess I still have issues and need some professional help!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> Guess I still have issues and need some professional help!


Hell I think we all do!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I know Luke I went to High school with him I am origanlly from Litchfield


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

Thats Crazy, Luke and I lived together at the U for two years and played together for 3. He is a year older, and I had a hard time keeping up with his buddies from high school when they came to stay at our place after football games. Small world I guess.....Good football player, he just got hit with the injury bug too often


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes it was fun to watch him. He is a little older then I am also. but there where some good athletes to come out of Litch that year Tim K and Eric D both where outstanding wrestlers. Are you living in North Dakota?


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

Sota.....I am living in the cities now, grew up in Fargo though my whole life before coming down here for college. I hardly recognize fargo now when I go home.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I would beleive that. I am from litchfield and live in Minot and I can't beleive how much st cloud is growing. That is where my wife is from. You are right Fargo is growing like crazy. Do you still stay is touch with Luke. Have you found enough land to hunt on in Minnesota?


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

I actually just spoke to Luke about a month ago, married with a baby girl now. He is teaching in Litch. I have not hunted for a while, wasn't able to at all in college with playing football. I really miss it, actually the Hustad's were the first people to ever take me hunting back in the day up in Westhope.....great memories for me. Hopefully I can start up again as I miss it greatly. Would like to trade Eric and Chris a vikings game, for a hunting trip this fall.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

chief you better take advantage of being able to hunt. I will be deploying in a couple weeks for six months so there will be no hunting this year for me. And you want to know what really sucks is I was drawin for an elk tag in North Dakota this year. Now I have to give that back. But I guess that is the price you pay for putting on the green suit.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Your welcome with us anytime Chief. Sure sucks about the tag Sotaman. Keep in touch with us so we know how you're doing.


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

All I can say is THANK YOU from all of us here. You men and women are heros. Take care of yourself over there.
Godspeed


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Thank you for the kind words. I was thinking of a spring bow bear hunt. To make up for the lost elk tag. I will be eligable for future lottieres so it isn't that bad. Just as long as I am lucky again I guess. So if you guys or gals out there know of any great places to hunt bears with lots of them around let me know


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Tough break sotaman, but thanks for stepping up for our country.


----------

